# How to open .mdb file??



## aleman

any1, how do I open a .mdb file as to edit it?


----------



## brendandonhu

In Microsoft Access


----------



## aleman

I have microsoft office basic edition, but the company i work for doesn't have the cd key.. crap. This is my first time working with databases, and now I actually can't do anything because I don't have access installed... yay.


----------



## cwwozniak

If your basic edition is for MS-Office 2003, then a CD Key would not help. MS-Office 2003 Basic only inlcudes Excel, Outlook and Word.

*What's in the Office 2003 Editions?*
http://www.microsoft.com/office/editions/howtobuy/compare.mspx

The same situation may exist for earlier basic editions of MS-Office as well. Sounds like it may be time for your company to buy an upgrade to the Pro version of MS-Office.


----------



## namenotfound

OR you could try openoffice.org one of their Components is called "Base" and it's a Database application.

You can read more about it here: http://www.openoffice.org/product/base.html


----------



## covert215

OpenOffice programs will run all Microsoft file types...for free

They are a little slow, however.


----------

